# Any Must have accessories for the Bosch 1617EVSPK?



## darklion99 (Jan 22, 2013)

After a talk with my wife, we've agreed I can put together a basic router setup in my shop. I'm just starting out and here's what I have already, or have on order:


Bosch 1617EVSPK Router kit
Bosch deluxe router guide
Grizzly T10432 Router Table & Stand (It's Wonderful! Thank you, Mike!!)
MLCS 15-piece router bit set
Grizzly 6-piece Round Over Bit set (On sale)
Several beginner's routing books (Hylton; Spielman)
Shop-Vac QuietPlus 16Gal 5.5 HP vacuum, 2" ID hoses

Is that a decent starter set? I know I need to set up a dust collection system. Is there anything else I'm going to need like MUST HAVE accessories? Since I'm new to routing, I'm not sure what I need to get started. I don't think I need to worry about templates/jigs yet, or should I? My only concern is I will get started and run into a problem, realizing I need a TechWiz 16-inch Donglegangle which will take several weeks to import from Kazistan.

Beginning projects: I'm going to be building garage shelving, a router table cabinet with drawers for the Grizzly table, grooving out red oak 1x2s for storm windows, a small stairs for my aging cat to get up into the bed, and who knows what else.

Thanks for any suggestions! And thanks to everyone for the excellent buying advice and the most magnificent wisdom from this forum.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Love my Bosch 1617s. You might want to get a couple of small items you'll likely use later, including the Bosch RA1126 Quick Change Template Guide Adapter, Bosch RA1100 Threaded Router Template Guide Adapter, both of which are needed to use template guide bushings made for the Porter Cable. Can't recall the brand but I think it was Mike who suggested buying a bushing kit that all had slightly less than a quarter inch long tips so you can make templates out of quarter inch what we used to call Masonite instead of half inch stock. The Bosch bushings are made of steel, the PC type are generally brass, which is less likely to stain or mar surfaces. Yes, you need an adapter for the adapter--but it all works perfectly.

The edge guide comes with a dust extraction port. Bosch dust ports are all 35 mm so you will need to find an adapter from your vac hose to the correct size. I purchased a separate Bosch hose but you might be able to use either the Bosch VAC004 2-1/2 Inch Hose to 35mm Dust Hose Port Adapter or the Shop-vac 906-87-19 Universal Tool Adapter. All of these are available on Amazon. 

Do you have a dust extraction port on the back of your router table fence? That helps some, but you'll also want to at least restrict dust falling beneath the table. For that you will need something to contain the dust (box with dust port in back for example).

I'm a throat cancer survivor, so I take dust collection very seriously and recommend others do as well. If you find yourself coughing after using tools, particularly if you have been cutting MDF, you'll quickly understand the need for dust collection and protection. For MDF and anything more than cutting a board or two, I wear a ventilated mask that uses a blower to suck fresh air through a filter. I got it from Rockler and really like it. Keep rechargeable AA batteries on hand for it. Its Rockler item #20029 Power Air Respirator, get an extra cartridge and extra filters to keep on hand. One bonus of this mask is that clean, fresh air escapes through the top of the mask, keeping glasses from fogging up. Woodriver has it for about the same price as well. Couldn't find it on Amazon.

I keep a box of surgical style dust masks if I'm doing one our two quick cuts because dust leaks from all tools. Keep the mask on after cutting because the worst and finest dust stays airborne for some time. About $6 at Harbor Freight or Amazon.

On bits: I've purchased one round over kit, but otherwise, I prefer to buy one bit at a time as I need them. I would also stick to half inch shank bits wherever possible. You might find a packet of half inch diameter grommets to drop into the collet so your bits don't bottom out, which can cause problems. For the most part, my preference is carbide tipped bits, although they are more fragile than steel, they have an extremely sharp edge.

I think you're going to love your setup. The accessories I mentioned are around ten bucks for the most part, except the power mask, which is worth every cent of the $80 on Rockler. 

Have fun, be safe. Don't ever mess with bits with the router plugged in, at least don't if you like your fingers.

Tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Robert, read through this thread: http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/35050-bosch-1617evspk-1617evstb.html#post279757

Adding a dollar store LED light like the one shown in the first photo makes a surprising difference. A short piece of foam mounting tape is ideal for attaching it to the curved plunge base. (Regular double sided tape didn't hold)

Watch for the Wood River brass guide bushing set at Woodcraft to go on sale. I think this is the best set for a reasonable price.

I highly recommend that you shell out the money for both the Shop Vac collection bags and small paper filter covers. The collection bags mean quick and easy disposal of the dust; the small paper filter bags keep the fines from going through the vacuum motor and being blown around your shop. You can add one of the separators down the road, inline between your router and the vac. (They all work)

The Bosch VAC024 hose adapter or the VAC005 hose both work great with the plunge routers and most Bosch tools.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Thanks for any suggestions! And thanks to everyone..........."
****************************************
Not a must have, but quite usefull to make circles, arcs or curved sections for templets.


----------



## darklion99 (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow! Great suggestions! I've printed out your posts and highlighting the items for consideration.

Tom & Mike, I do need to take *dust collection* seriously, so I'll read up some more on this. I like the idea of the separator down the line, maybe using the separator components from the Rockler site. For the mask, I guess $80 is less painful than lung cancer! And it's a good compromise between the cheapo masks and the Trend $350+ space suit version.

Pat, I like that circle/arc maker, although a bit pricey for me. If I'm not mistaken, I think the Bosch edge guide has a pivot allowing circles & arcs. But I haven't received it yet, so I don't know, but I hope so. But I love that plexiglass design on your link.

I've been searching for the LED light which Mike mentions, which I can only find wholesale, and I think 200 of them is a little overkill. I might be able to adapt a small LED flashlight for the task.

I'll buy the Bosch guide adaptors, and keep an eye open for the guide bushing set sale.

I was also looking at the featherboards, maybe I'll make a set from the plans I'm finding, the commercial ones seem so expensive.

Thanks again for taking the time to reply, I'm looking forward to the experience (and keep reading them stickies).


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have this clear base on one of my plunge bases, and thinking about putting another on one of my fixed bases. This does two things for you. The clear base makes it easier to see where your router bit is while making a cut. The opening to the base is sized for PC style bushings, which (at least around here) seem the most commonly available.

Buy Router Base Plate with Centering Pin at Woodcraft


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Scratchndent said:


> After a talk with my wife, we've agreed I can put together a basic router setup in my shop. I'm just starting out and here's what I have already, or have on order:
> 
> 
> Bosch 1617EVSPK Router kit
> ...


Hi Robert - Looks like you have a pretty good starter setup plus you have some great suggestions. One I would add because I started with an almost identical shop vac setup would be to add a Dust Deputy. It's amazing how fast you will fill up those Shop vac bags. 
I can honestly say the thing has paid for itself, I went from about 2 + bags a month to none in almost two years. :sold:


----------



## darklion99 (Jan 22, 2013)

Mike - that acrylic sub-base is exactly what I have wanted. I was at a local wordworking store yesterday and saw one of these, actually made for the Bosch, so I definitely have this on my radar, thanks!

John - thanks for pointing out the separator cyclone device - I want to get just the normal Dust Deputy cyclone only version (about $40) and rig up my own 5-gallon bucket. I saw a video where a guy did that and built a wooden reinforcement ring where the cyclone bolts on the lid. He demonstrated how full the bucket was after 3 solid months of use (it was totally full) then opened his Ridgid shop vacuum, and there was a light dusting on the filter, and a tiny bit of sawdust in the bottom of the vacuum itself - amazing! Thanks for reinforcing that suggestion, saving the life of the Shop Vac alone makes it worthwhile. This guy implemented it because his shop vac kept getting clogged up quickly making the vac pressure useless. Thanks again!! (if only I were a rich man!)

I also saw a suggestion to get the $17 auto Vac switch from Sears Sears.com instead of the $53 iVAC Automated Shop Vacuum Switch from Woodcraft Buy iVac Automated Vacuum Switch at Woodcraft.

BTW, the Shop Vac hose diameter is a standard 2 1/2 inches, don't know how I got 2" ID!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Scratchndent said:


> Mike - that acrylic sub-base is exactly what I have wanted. I was at a local wordworking store yesterday and saw one of these, actually made for the Bosch, so I definitely have this on my radar, thanks!
> 
> John - thanks for pointing out the separator cyclone device - I want to get just the normal Dust Deputy cyclone only version (about $40) and rig up my own 5-gallon bucket. I saw a video where a guy did that and built a wooden reinforcement ring where the cyclone bolts on the lid. He demonstrated how full the bucket was after 3 solid months of use (it was totally full) then opened his Ridgid shop vacuum, and there was a light dusting on the filter, and a tiny bit of sawdust in the bottom of the vacuum itself - amazing! Thanks for reinforcing that suggestion, saving the life of the Shop Vac alone makes it worthwhile. This guy implemented it because his shop vac kept getting clogged up quickly making the vac pressure useless. Thanks again!! (if only I were a rich man!)
> 
> ...


Hi Robert - yeah, the $40 one is what I was thinking. 
There is a difference in the switches IIRC. The iVac switch allows you to put the router and the vac on separate circuits, sometimes advantageous on high current draw tools. You shouldn't have any problems with the sears version. I have a regular household outlet wired to the switch and plug the router in there. Makes it easy to unplug when changing bits, etc. Occasionally I will plug the vacuum in there also and have had no problems. I don't do it all the time because everything is mobile and I usually have the vac right next to me. 
Good Luck


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I can't run my vac on the same circuit as my planer. It'll trip on the first or second pass.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Robert, you can save yourself a lot of headaches by going with a complete separator. Watch the sales; they all work pretty well. I like the Clear Vue Cyclones CV06 Mini the best, it feels more solid and comes with an excellent short hose. The Dust Deputy Deluxe has tapered inlet and outlets and even using the rubber O-rings provided the hoses tend to slip off if you are moving them around.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice suggestions all round. I love it when that happens!


----------



## darklion99 (Jan 22, 2013)

jschaben said:


> Hi Robert - There is a difference in the switches IIRC. The iVac switch allows you to put the router and the vac on separate circuits, sometimes advantageous on high current draw tools.


John & Tom, thanks for letting me know the down side - there usually is one! I saw a video of a guy using the Sears switch without any problems. Anyway, I actually wired my own dedicated outlet to the fuse box for running this hi-draw equipment. If the circuit blows a lot, I'll trade up to the iVac switch.

I don't get my Bosch 1617 until tomorrow. I am going to Woodcraft today to get the Oneida Dust Deputy (maybe also a hose for the router, table saw, miter saw, etc), to Home Depot for a 5-gallon bucket, if that isn't thick enough to keep from sucking in, I've got a 90-mill bucket in my Wish List on Amazon.com.

Thanks again for the sage advice!


----------



## darklion99 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm going to answer my own question with a post I wish I would have gotten: "Robert, you will need to find a way to center the Bosch router on your Grizzley table insert plate. The Rousseau 39-0416 4mm kit will allow you to center the router with the 4-hole Bosch pattern, or you can by Kit 4 which follows the PC 3-hole pattern. Both can be ordered from WoodCraft, but you need to order this quickly since it is considered a special order and cannot be rush delivered."

The post might go on to say:

"Or you can just muck it up and have it slightly out of center so all your jigs are worthless. But a new phenolic insert plate is available from Grizzley for only $13.00 plus shipping. Have fun!"

So I have the router and the table and it's all sitting idle waiting for the centering device. Nothing to do but read this forum...hey, that ain't so bad a deal it's only "3 to 5 weeks".


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Robert, that is covered in the sticky threads under table mounted routing. You did read them?


----------



## darklion99 (Jan 22, 2013)

Mike said:


> Robert, that is covered in the sticky threads under table mounted routing. You did read them?


Yes, Mike, but I didn't quite understand what it meant when I first read it through. In fact, it was that thread (and you!) that got me pointed in the right direction - I would have never known to look for a third party centering kit like the Rousseau you recommended!

It's curious that I understand intellectually what is being said, but only when I actually get my hands on this stuff do I make the connection - "oh, THAT'S what they mean!".

So bottom line, I'm still learning. Forgive & ignore me when I whine and become a snotty little brat, my wife sure does. And thanks for all the great advice and pointers, there is nothing I've read from your reasoned, balanced, experienced pen that I haven't taken seriously, Mike, you're not just gifted as a wood worker, but you bring that wonderful spirit of patience, non-judgment, and empathy for the less-talented people like me! Thanks for that!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, Mike.

Just today I used my Colt. The hose and its connector work great with my old vaccum machine. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Alexis I knew you would like the Bosch VAC005; I use mine all the time. Isn't it great not having to clean up afterwards AND keeping your lungs healthy at the same time?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Robert, we all started out not knowing... so sharing helps us all.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Scratchndent said:


> Yes, Mike, but I didn't quite understand what it meant when I first read it through. In fact, it was that thread (and you!) that got me pointed in the right direction - I would have never known to look for a third party centering kit like the Rousseau you recommended!
> 
> It's curious that I understand intellectually what is being said, but only when I actually get my hands on this stuff do I make the connection - "oh, THAT'S what they mean!".
> 
> So bottom line, I'm still learning. Forgive & ignore me when I whine and become a snotty little brat, my wife sure does. And thanks for all the great advice and pointers, there is nothing I've read from your reasoned, balanced, experienced pen that I haven't taken seriously, Mike, you're not just gifted as a wood worker, but you bring that wonderful spirit of patience, non-judgment, and empathy for the less-talented people like me! Thanks for that!


Sounds like you're describing me!!

Great point Mike--we do all start not knowing. I'm just hoping I don't finish that way. 

earl


----------



## darklion99 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the understanding, Mike et. al. I wish I could delete my post because I sound so arrogant. I appreciate not being snubbed, and also the very friendly nature of this forum. I just happened to come upon a thread this morning from another forum where 3-4 members were just hurling insults at one another, which just got nastier and nastier as it progressed. It's very nice to be among adults, who can disagree without taking it personal. If only the world were this way! Thanks again!


----------



## Psychbiker (Jan 8, 2013)

Just got this router, thanks for the Sears link for the vacuum switch.


----------

